# Ooh this is exciting. :D



## karkarlee (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey all.  I'm back to the forums after a really long break, it's been a year or so from what I can remember. Can't recall the info for the account I had, so I made this new one here. 

So about myself. Uhm. I love writing ( obviously, but it's always good to stall with something before writing any more, right? -insert more stalling- ) and drawing most among the many creative things I love doing. Ambitious but quite an underachiever, chatty but sometimes I say a lot without telling you anything, or in very awkward situations I can be quite silent. >_>

I like critiquing work so I'll be doing that as often as I have room for, I hope my critiques become something to look forward to. There's quite an art in critique, isn't there? 

Into fantasy, not-so-scientific science fiction, horror, comedy, general, romance of the more chick flick than dripping honey type, and any nonfiction piece that's informing and holds a lot of potential. I write general and fantasy the most myself.. Haven't written much since last nano, I didn't do so well. >_> ( 15k? ) 

Anyway! Hi to everyone old and new, look forward to seeing all of you around.  I'm really excited to be back.


----------



## Sam (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome back to the forum. I would gladly critique some work for you. Anyway, get back into the swing of things, and see you around!

Sam.


----------



## karkarlee (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks, for both the welcome and the offer.


----------



## Nickie (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello there, and welcome back!


Nickie


----------



## karkarlee (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## chimchimski (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello, I'm new so I don't remember you, but I look forward to reading some of your posts!


----------



## karkarlee (Mar 9, 2008)

Haha thanks, same to you - about the looking forward and not remembering thing.


----------



## rumpole40k (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi and welcome back to the forums.


----------



## Shinn (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi there karkarlee and welcome back to WF from a newbie


----------



## karkarlee (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks.  2,121 posts.. don't seem much like a newbie to me. XD


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Mar 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!
Enjoy your stay .


----------



## A-L (Mar 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and you are free to critique my work!:-D


----------



## karkarlee (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, both of you.  And same to you, A-L. I'll keep an eye out for your work.


----------

